# Temp SAS Mobile App Solution



## Drew

So, we've removed them from the store, at least for the time being.

We are looking into _eventually_ having another free alternative, either Tapatalk or ForumRunner. Both charge quite a bit of money to us, so that we can in turn make it free to you guys as our own SAS Mobile app ("whitelabel").

In the meantime, there are two options:
1) You can visit http://m.socialanxietysupport.com/
2) You can download the Tapatalk app for *iPhone* ($2.99), *iPad* ($2.99, just get the universal iPhone app), *Android* ($2.99) or *Blackberry* ($2.99).

Once you load the app, search for Social Anxiety Support, and it won't have the colors of SAS, but you'll probably find the app to work better. We're not being compensated for the sale of this app and don't see it as a long term solution, but I wanted to offer it as an option (it's actually been an option for a while, just not advertised).

I will post a reply to this thread with updates, so you can subscribe to this thread if you would like to be updated when things change.

Thanks!
Drew


----------



## Drew

I am going to be contacting Tapatalk and ForumRunner today.


----------



## MF Doom

Is the forum also accessible in mobile version?


----------



## Drew

MF Doom said:


> Is the forum also accessible in mobile version?


http://m.socialanxietysupport.com/ forwards to http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/ with a mobile layout enabled (if you are on a cellphone). So it's actually the non-forum part of the site that there isn't a mobile version of yet.


----------



## MF Doom

When will the app be available again you think?


----------



## Drew

There's no projected time for the new app. We're focusing on the chat right now and it'd be pretty cool to have a comprehensive SAS app (no promises). 

As soon as I have a better idea, I'll let you guys know. Also, any opinions, ideas, etc. as to what the mobile app should/shouldn't be or include are welcome! Nothing is set in stone at this point.

Thanks!


----------



## MF Doom

Well, the original app was good.
I hope it will be able to run on Android 2.1, the latest available version for my phone


----------



## Drew

The original app is not coming back. There were too many problems with it.

Even the vBulletin developers themselves could not fix the problems. If you look at the Mobile Suite forum at vBulletin.com you'll see how many people are having serious issues with it.

That said, we are working on an alternative. As soon as I have more information I will share it.


----------

